# Etihad Interview Process



## DollarExpat (Jul 11, 2013)

Can somebody throw some light on Etihad onsite interview process for non-cabin crews. What are various steps/events and does it change for different grades.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Have you tried Pprune? It's a specialist aviation forum with sub forums covering all aspects of the industry including ground operations. There is also a Middle East sub forum with many threads about Etihad. I'm certain you'll get the information you need there.


----------

